# The Perfect Body Guard.......



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't imagine anyone would want to approach you while taking this big fellow for a walk...... Wow, what a dog! Anyone know what kind he is????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

One that needs to take a reallly big poo????????


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> One that needs to take a reallly big poo????????


ROFL!! That goes without saying! You'd need a snow shovel to clean up after this fellow!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Mutant Bull Mastiff? He is huge!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one extra large sized pup. You would need a garbage bag for a poo bag and a wheelbarrow to carry it. :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in love :heartbeat


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Now that is 1 *HUGE* Mastiff that I have ever seen....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that is a GIANT mastiff. I would feel very safe with a dog like that. And someone would have to be stupid to rob someone with a dog like that. And had a death wish. 
I definetley would have the hubby do the poop patrol with that size dog. I probably couldnt pick it up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, a Giant Mastiff bred by the Photoshop Kennel!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, a Giant Mastiff bred by the Photoshop Kennel!


Yes I think so too!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, a Giant Mastiff bred by the Photoshop Kennel!


ROFLMBO I liked that answer better than mine.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

This isn't the same dog or picture....

But it does show you a picture of the world's biggest dog.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Hercules, the World's Biggest Dog


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Omg, That worlds biggest dog!!! There would be no changing it's mind if it wanted to take of running!!! Hope he's friendly!! Looks friendly!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

ok, neither of those can be real.. Can they?? Holy crap that last dog is over two times the size of me!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, a Giant Mastiff bred by the Photoshop Kennel!


Yep, I was thinking it *had *to be.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

more importantly - Augie! he's a Golden who's got the world record for holding the highest number of tennis balls in his mouth at once. 


Guinness World Records - Natural World - Fantastic Pets - Most Tennis Balls Held in the Mouth - Dog


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is a Tosa Inu, I think. A Japanese Mastiff.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What the.......??? Maybe the girl is a midget and the dog is normal size?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> This isn't the same dog or picture....
> 
> But it does show you a picture of the world's biggest dog.
> 
> Urban Legends Reference Pages: Hercules, the World's Biggest Dog


OMG! That dog could eat that horse for dinner!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Holy Sh-t!! That dog is massive. I have a 7 month old mastiff I'm pet sitting for next week and he weighs in at 120lbs and isn't finished growing yet!! But so sweet.


----------

